# BBQ won't heat up



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 4, 2021)

Ok i need some help with a small 2 burner bbq, left burner has the sparker so it lights up first, when you turn on 2nd burner they go out. Left burner is very light flame even with new tank, won't hardly cook a hot dog let alone a steak. This bbq used to be awesome, just not much since this spring. Is there some orifices in the valves? Where else should i look, or throw this el cheapo from wally world and buy a new one. Think i paid $90 for it new on sale. Any and all help appreciated, need to feed the inner me.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 4, 2021)

How old is it?  Burners corrode out.  Regulators can go bad.  Replacement parts are available, but is it worth it?

We had a Weber we really liked.  I replaced the burner 3 times before we finally retired it.

Try taking the burner out and shaking/tapping all the loose crud out of it.


----------



## Janger (Jun 4, 2021)

Replace the Regulator is my vote.


----------



## Perry (Jun 4, 2021)

Silly question.   Is the tank full?

If so....reset the safety vavle...

https://www.hunker.com/13408406/how-to-reset-a-pressure-relief-propane-valve

or


----------



## DPittman (Jun 4, 2021)

Unless the burners are cast iron or stainless steel they burn out really quite quickly in my opinion.   Like it was mentioned above, parts are available for most bbqs.


----------



## Canadium (Jun 4, 2021)

Sometimes spiders build their webs inside the orifices and block the gas flow but could be any of a number of things.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 4, 2021)

Janger said:


> Replace the Regulator is my vote.



Yup I would run with that, sure sound like a tired regulator.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 4, 2021)

I think i have a new hose with regulator lurking about, not sure what it was bought for but i will give it a try. This bbq is maybe 5 years old but i use it lots, even in the winter.


----------



## Brent H (Jun 4, 2021)

Here is a really stupid thing to check:

turn off the gas, undo the regulator from the tank.  Wait a few minutes - hook things back up.  Very slowly open the tank valve.  See if you can then get pressure to light.
The regulator has a free flow restriction in it (at least new ones do) and if you crank them open quickly it can put the regulator into shut down as it thinks there is a leak on the low pressure side.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 5, 2021)

It likely is the regulator, you can turn on burner valve and gas flows very good to burner, turn on second burner and gas nearly stops flowing. Need to get it fixed today, don't like cooking a lot in the house with the temps we have been getting the last few days.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 5, 2021)

We have ignition, swapped out regulator and now have fire on both burners. Just in time for supper, burgers maybe.


----------

